# GigaPan - check out some of these Gigapan images - 272 GIGApixels?



## Northstar (Jan 24, 2013)

http://gigapan.com/gigapans?order=most_popular

I thought my fellow CR members would appreciate some of these Gigapan Photos that I stumbled across today. Click on each image and zoom in for a close look...."wow" is all I could think.

There's a shot of the city of Shanghia that is 272 GIGApixels. The amount of detail is crazy.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 24, 2013)

Gigapan

Forget composition, just take it all.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes RL...can you imagine this type of photography in 10 years when they're shooting with 80mp cameras versus the current 20mp cameras? They'll be creating TERApixel images.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 25, 2013)

actually, i just looked again and there is one image that is a 1.16 Terapixels. it's not much of an image, but it's scary to think about how much space these images would take up on your hard drive.....like, all of it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 25, 2013)

i have the gigapan epic pro its a cool unit 
only complaints with it are the clamp plate it comes with is crap (luckily really right stuff make an awesome replacement, so I bought that)

and it uses old tech Nickel batteries not Lithium so i wonder what the life span of the batteries will be like

the 300 f4L is a great lens to use with this beast although i havent given it a go with the 600mm yet that might produce some insanely large stuff but i'm not sure if the unit can handle the weight it says it can but it will be pretty heavy


----------



## Northstar (Jan 25, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> i have the gigapan epic pro its a cool unit
> only complaints with it are the clamp plate it comes with is crap (luckily really right stuff make an awesome replacement, so I bought that)
> 
> and it uses old tech Nickel batteries not Lithium so i wonder what the life span of the batteries will be like
> ...



Hey wicked...I'm looking forward to seeing your first 1 GIgapixel image. And then put that 600 to work!!


----------



## srh (Jan 25, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Gigapan
> 
> Forget composition, just take it all.



LOL


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2013)

I have done a few gigapixel panoramas.... but 1.6 TerraPixel!!!! WOW!!!!! bet that takes a few days to render....


----------



## Northstar (Jan 29, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I have done a few gigapixel panoramas.... but 1.6 TerraPixel!!!! WOW!!!!! bet that takes a few days to render....




finally....i put that post up and nobody responded and i was thinking....do you people get it??? 

crazy huh?


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 30, 2013)

this is really cool. it's like google earth, but with more detail. i'll be checking this out all day.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 2, 2013)

I spent some more time looking through these images and I just find them so amazing and interesting...I gotta learn more about this software...


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 2, 2013)

I do enjoy gigapan images, but I wonder if there is a commercial appeal? How much money can you make by taking gigapan images (if you want to, that is)? I mean, I would really rather look at a very large (or even just a 40x60) print, rather than zoom in on a computer screen. Is there a market for selling billboard-size prints that people can place their noses against? Maybe it's just me. I recall the guy who used a large film format camera, scanned the negatives, and got images of several gigapixel from them. Then some art gallery displayed large prints. Not sure anyone bought them. In a way that's more interesting, because the time the shutter was open, was much shorter than the time it takes to use a gigapan. I just see this as a cool novelty, but maybe it's just me. Nothing wrong with taking photos for fun or to just generally document a place, I guess. Certainly the panoramic effect, can be intoxicating...but I don't think a panoramic shot needs to be much more than half of one gigapixel...of course I'm just thinking of making a 60 or 90 inch print from the image, rather than zooming in online.


----------



## deleteme (Feb 2, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I do enjoy gigapan images, but I wonder if there is a commercial appeal? How much money can you make by taking gigapan images (if you want to, that is)? I mean, I would really rather look at a very large (or even just a 40x60) print, rather than zoom in on a computer screen. Is there a market for selling billboard-size prints that people can place their noses against?



That is a great question as it seems that so many on the web are obsessed with resolution. 
I did read an article about a fellow who used one to make hi res images of house interiors.Fine art applications are also a possibility but one is limited to minimal motion in the subject. For me, I use traditional image stitching to generate hi res images of art work for giclee printing.


----------

